# Failing QL2



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Not being negative , but there is not much that's more problematic in residential tile work than exterior decks , especially in areas with wide temperature swings. It's beginning to fail , and will accelerate from here . I'd avoid tile one the redo, and do a floating deck system if I could , and I'm a tile guy at heart.


----------

